# .893 Update Signal



## bowtieguy (Nov 4, 2011)

Were I work my signal is not the greatest, but I have been noticing lately that since I did the 5.7.893 update it dont seem to be as good as it was when the phone was new. Has anyone else noticed anything similar to this?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

It varies for me. I'll sit in the same spot and get 1 or 2 bars then in a couple minutes it will be at 3 or 4 bars. For the most part though, I will have 3 or 4 bars more often now.


----------



## Calla969 (Oct 21, 2011)

Right now, I've been without data of any kind for about 2 hours. I lost it last week for an entire day. All of the .893.


----------

